# Schwedische Schauspielerin Eva Roese 20 Bilder



## fred (7 Okt. 2012)

Eva Röse wurde am 16. Oktober 1973 in Schweden unter dem bürgerlichen Namen Eva Charlotta Röse geboren.
Sie wurde in Schweden als Fernsehmoderatorin für Kindersendungen bekannt, bevor sie ihre ersten Filmrollen bekam.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 20 Dateien, 2.445.019 Bytes = 2,332 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​Eva


----------



## pshaw2 (17 Okt. 2012)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## hallohall (17 Okt. 2012)

dankeschön


----------



## Punisher (28 Jan. 2013)

ich mag sie


----------

